# Puddle Jumpers of Delta Waterfowl - Banquet



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

*The Puddle Jumpers of Delta Waterfowl*

What: 4th Annual Banquet

When: August 17, 2006 - Doors Open @ 5:30 PM

Where: Bismarck Amvets Club

Tickets: Call the Delta Office 888-987-3695 and ask for Lynda

It was a huge success last year and should be again this year. The chapter will have a lot of prizes, auction items, and most of all create a family style event for everyone to enjoy.

*This past year the chapter completed the following: *

Nesting Structure Project - Long Lake and Other WPA Nesting Strucutres
Capitol City Gun Club Youth Trap League 
Missouri Valley First Time Pheasant Hunt 
Long Lake Junior Sportsman's Day 
North Dakota Wildlife Federation Youth Camp 
Unrestricted Donation to Delta Waterfowl


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Guys/Gals!

It's going to be another great year! Hope you can make it for the event...


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

How many of you in the cyber hunting world are going to the Delta banquet on August 17th. I am going to be there enjoying the prime rib, and I will be helping out with what I may. If you never have been to a banquet/festivities, I would recommend it! Bring a friend, or better yet -- a youngster, to learn more about Delta and the outdoors.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I wish yall were having it in October - I would go and bring some friends.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I sure would love to come to it. Anybody from Minot want to ride down there?? I could drive and we could split on the gas??


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

TTT

Great food and drink. All will be had by a good time. Stop and visit with any of us committee members. Many are members on this site. I hope to see you there.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

TTT

One more day until the Delta Banquet. The Banquet will be at the AmVets in Bismarck. We will see you all there.

Ima870man


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

I wish to thank everyone who attended the banquet last evening. It was a great success!

A special thank you to Chris Hustad who stepped in at the last minute to emcee the event. Great job Chris! You may have worked your way into a job.

A big thank you to Rich Grosz, special agent with the USFWS for being our keynote speaker.

A final thank you to all the hard work of the Delta staff and the Puddle Jumper committee who helped put this all together. You're a great bunch.

I received many good comments and compliments last night on how well the event was run, the prizes and the committee members.

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

All I can say, besides enjoying myself thoroughly at the banquet, is I am very tired this morning at work. Straycat see you tomorrow at Long Lake, and Pork Chop I will be waiting for you next Friday.

Ima870man


----------

